# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Sa të ndjeshëm janë meshkujt

## xixe xixellonja

*.............Mirdita..........*


*...PSE?...!...Meshkujve ju vjen turp te qajn...?...!...*

Ne te shumten e rasteve edhe nese ju vjen te qajn e bejn aty kur nuk i shef kush,dhe nuk jan te vedijshem qe ky eshte nji shembull i bukur te qaj nji Mashkull,po ashtu dhe nji Femer.
Te qaj nji Mashkull nuk do te thot qe eshte me pak Mashkull, apo nuk ka burrni, do te thot e kunderta qe i ka te gjitha.
 Qe eshte nji Mashkull i vertet me ndenja...nuk e dini se ky eshte nji plus i madh per ju po tju shef e dashura, apo ndonje vajz qe do te dashurohej ne ju si pik e par per ket...
* ...nuk po e vazhdoj me, deshiroj ti shpreheni mendimet e juaja... Qe mendoni ju per ket?    
                                         ...Ju falenderoj per pjesmarrje ne ket tem...*

----------


## vajza_pr

Meshkujt qajne por jo me lot por me zemer
Dhe ka nga ata qe qajne edhe jan shuem te rrall,po nje gje di qe loti nje djali eshte shume me i sinqert se loti i nje femne

----------


## alko71

Ne qajme por jo per cdo cikerrime sikurse femrat,andaj dhe nuk na shihni duke qare.

----------


## strano

Vallai ka kohe qe nuk qaj, mbase sme ka rasit qe te pikellohem deri ne ate pike qe te qaj.
Nejse so turp me qajt, mu sme duket turp, ama ene mire nuk eshte.

Te them te drejten sme dalin lot, ktu o problemi  :buzeqeshje: 
shumicen e rasteve boj miletin me qajt, se vete se kom zakon.

----------


## helene

> Ne te shumten e rasteve edhe nese ju vjen te qajn e bejn aty kur nuk i shef kush,



 Edhe une, po s'jam mashkull :perqeshje: 
 S'eshte e vertete qe meshkujt kane turp te qajne, madje kohet e fundit eshte si ne mode :perqeshje: , u duket se tregojne ndjeshmeri me lote krokodili dhe i genjejne gocat me kollaj :ngerdheshje:

----------


## romeoOOO

> Meshkujt qajne por jo me lot por me zemer
> Dhe ka nga ata qe qajne edhe jan shuem te rrall,po nje gje di qe loti nje djali eshte shume me i sinqert se loti i nje femne




Eshte e vertete, meshkujt me shume qajn ne shpirt se sa me lot, edhe pse eshte e pegjithshme si perkufizim. Nese shikon nje mashkull duke qare eshte per nje arsye te forte, jo sepse ju thyen thonje, prandaj dhe qajme pak ose fare.

----------


## YaSmiN

Sepse mashkulli ska kuptim te qaji nuk eshte llogjike nga ana e egoistimit por vajzave na shkon me shume.

----------


## vajza_pr

ne vajzat kemi koken nga shaqiri qajm se kemi lot boll 
hehe
jo na femnat qajme me leht edhe per cdo gje neve me na than veq nje fjale heheh

----------


## Zemrushja

Femrat kane zemer me te bute se sa meshkujt...Kjo eshte nje arsye tjeter qe i dallon te dyja palet...Nese do te pyesnit pse..asnjehere nuk keni per te marre nje pergjigje te plote...

shpirti dhe syri i femres qan njekohesisht(Zoti numeron Lotet e grave...thuhet diku ne nje liber te shenjte)...pse pikerisht te grave...sepse Femra si natyre eshte me e ndieshme.....

----------


## dibrani2006

Ka dhe meshkujt qe qajne, por me e mire  eshte te qajsh se ta fusesh ne zemer femrat jane me te mençura dhe jeten e kane me te gjate,kurse meshkujt e shtyne ne zemer dhe vuajne gjithe jetes dhe jeten e kane me te shkurte.kjo eshte e vertete.

----------


## xixe xixellonja

*........VET E MENDOJ QE ME SE SHUMTI MVARRET NGA KARAKTERI I MASHKULLIT APO I FEMRES...*
...ka Meshkuj qe jan me te dhimshem,po ashtu dhe Femrat...por ka dhe me karaktere te kunderta...kam par Mashkuj dhe Femra gjakeftoft qe me kan befasuar... i dashtuni apo i ndieshmi, po nese nuk qajti me lot qan me zemer, por dikush as me zemer...psh.vet met vertet jam nji vajz shum e ndiejshme, po ta shof nji njeri te vuan, te qaj apo te lyp rruges etj...etj...me qan, apo me dhem zemra edhe nese at njeri nuk e kam par kurr por kam dhimbje per te dhe vuaj sepse e di qe edhe aj vuan..ne te shumten e rasteve nuk eshte mir te jesh aq i dhimshem..e pra rradheher dikush mund te me shof duke qar, por po te me daleshin lotet e Zemres jasht trupit besoj qe ishte mbushur nji liqe... dua tju them qe mvaret prej çdo Personi pa marr parasysh se a eshte Mashkull apo Femer...por per ket arsye e hapa ket tem vetem per Mashkuj sepse disave ju vjen turp te qajn, *met  vertet vet kur ta shorf te qaj nji Mashkull e adhuroj dhe e respetoj me shum, e dua me shum etj...*

----------


## vajza_pr

[strano] po me duket se po eheh,jo pernime ska hajgare ne kete teme femrat qajne kur dojne te dalin prej  nje situate te pa kendeshme,qajn kur kan faj vet te bejne tjetrin te ndihet fajtor,qajne kur qane nje shoqe per te ish te dashurin e saj vetem per te qen solidare,qajne me filma,une them se qajne edhe pernjemend po qajne shpesh pa aresye,e kjo i bene jo me te ndjeshme aspak mashkulli kur lendohet lendohet shume dhe nuk e harron ate lendim ndersa femra qane nje kohe dhe e harron me shpejt kete nuk po e them une po e kan then njerezit qe jane marre me kete pune me vite te tera.Andaj kur qane nje femer jo gjithmon vuan

----------


## buki19

Mashkujt nuk qajn haptas nga arsya se nuk kan ze te bukur te te qarit,nuk kan ritem dhe stil ashtu si e bejn femrat,me ndjenja dhe hije e shije !

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> Mashkujt nuk qajn haptas nga arsya se nuk kan ze te bukur te te qarit,nuk kan ritem dhe stil ashtu si e bejn femrat,me ndjenja dhe hije e shije !



...edhe mua me pelqen kejo, po ti Djal me  bere te qeshi, a e din ti se  edhe Djem ka Kengtar, *KESHTU PER SA I PERKET ZERIT MUND TA KEN ME TE BUKUR SER TE NJI FEMRE.   *      ...mua zeri i Mashkullit me pelqen shum...

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

> Vallai ka kohe qe nuk qaj, mbase sme ka rasit qe te pikellohem deri ne ate pike qe te qaj.
> Nejse so turp me qajt, mu sme duket turp, ama ene mire nuk eshte.
> 
> Te them te drejten sme dalin lot, ktu o problemi 
> shumicen e rasteve boj miletin me qajt, se vete se kom zakon.


Mu mbo me qajt na e qeshmja  :buzeqeshje: 

Ka cuna qe qajne,po nese qajne per dicka qe ia vlen Mire..po nese qurraviten kot burre i thencin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

> Mashkujt nuk qajn haptas nga arsya se nuk kan ze te bukur te te qarit,nuk kan ritem dhe stil ashtu si e bejn femrat,me ndjenja dhe hije e shije !



Pse duhet te kesh ze te bukur qe te qash? LoL...

Cdo gje eshte me natyre,si i ndjen njeriu gjerat, ashtu i shpreh.
Ka njerez qe e shprehin dhimbjen apo  gezimin me lot,ka nga ata qe e shprehin me qetesi dhe heshtje.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> *.............Mirdita..........*
> 
> 
> *...PSE?...!...Meshkujve ju vjen turp te qajn...?...!...*
> 
> Ne te shumten e rasteve edhe nese ju vjen te qajn e bejn aty kur nuk i shef kush,dhe nuk jan te vedijshem qe ky eshte nji shembull i bukur te qaj nji Mashkull,po ashtu dhe nji Femer.
> Te qaj nji Mashkull nuk do te thot qe eshte me pak Mashkull, apo nuk ka burrni, do te thot e kunderta qe i ka te gjitha.
>  Qe eshte nji Mashkull i vertet me ndenja...nuk e dini se ky eshte nji plus i madh per ju po tju shef e dashura, apo ndonje vajz qe do te dashurohej ne ju si pik e par per ket...
> * ...nuk po e vazhdoj me, deshiroj ti shpreheni mendimet e juaja... Qe mendoni ju per ket?    
>                                          ...Ju falenderoj per pjesmarrje ne ket tem...*



Xixe kush te tha tyja qe meshkujve u vjen Turp te qajne?Ai nuk quhet Turp por *Krenaria e MASHKULLIT*  Shpresoj ta kem sqaruar mire derman sepse ne Publik nuk na len Krenaria dhe mendojme aty ku nuk na shef Dikush mbrojme ate Burrerrin tone sepse per disa momente behemi te Padukshem.

----------


## Leila

Lere c'thone keto femrat e emancipuara; mos qani o burra! Te me ndodhe mua me ndo nje mashkull perpara... une s'di ku te futem. Hej bela! lol

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> *.............Mirdita..........*
> 
> 
> *...PSE?...!...Meshkujve ju vjen turp te qajn...?...!...*
> 
> Ne te shumten e rasteve edhe nese ju vjen te qajn e bejn aty kur nuk i shef kush,dhe nuk jan te vedijshem qe ky eshte nji shembull i bukur te qaj nji Mashkull,po ashtu dhe nji Femer.
> Te qaj nji Mashkull nuk do te thot qe eshte me pak Mashkull, apo nuk ka burrni, do te thot e kunderta qe i ka te gjitha.
>  Qe eshte nji Mashkull i vertet me ndenja...nuk e dini se ky eshte nji plus i madh per ju po tju shef e dashura, apo ndonje vajz qe do te dashurohej ne ju si pik e par per ket...
> * ...nuk po e vazhdoj me, deshiroj ti shpreheni mendimet e juaja... Qe mendoni ju per ket?    
>                                          ...Ju falenderoj per pjesmarrje ne ket tem...*


*Kush te ka then ty qe meshkujt kan turp per te qare?!

Eshte normale qe cdo njeri ka ndjenja,por kjo nuk do te thot qe nje mashkull te nxierr lot per te shprehur keto ndjenja.

Une per vete nuk do e konsideroja tamam mashkull kete person qe do te derthte lote per kapricot e nje vajze..
Ok nuk mund te mohoje faktin qe ka meshkuj qe bejne "Tipin meshirues" dhe per kete ja plasin se qari,pffffff pa lidhje shume me duket.Nejse une nuk do derdhja lot kurren e kurres per nje vajze,ka shume menyra te tjera per te vuajtur por jo te qaja para saj.*

----------


## Zemrushja

> *Kush te ka then ty qe meshkujt kan turp per te qare?!
> 
> Eshte normale qe cdo njeri ka ndjenja,por kjo nuk do te thot qe nje mashkull te nxierr lot per te shprehur keto ndjenja.
> 
> Une per vete nuk do e konsideroja tamam mashkull kete person qe do te derthte lote per kapricot e nje vajze..
> Ok nuk mund te mohoje faktin qe ka meshkuj qe bejne "Tipin meshirues" dhe per kete ja plasin se qari,pffffff pa lidhje shume me duket.Nejse une nuk do derdhja lot kurren e kurres per nje vajze,ka shume menyra te tjera per te vuajtur por jo te qaja para saj.*



Dj^Gabriel....Asnjehere mos thuaj Kurre..nuk dihet cfare do te te sjelle jeta...Mbase dhe do qash para nje femre...Mbase jo per humbjen e nje femre..por per dicka qe ka shume rendesi per ty ne jete...me fal per nderhyrjen...

----------

